# New road shoe help please - mavic, giro, fizik?



## showbiz (May 18, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm in the market for a new pair of road cycling shoes.

Self-diagnosed OCD so I'm after some help before I go round in circles!

I've narrowed it down to the following choices (would have included the S-Works Road, but my friend has them - after something different).

- Mavic Zxellium Ultimate
- Giro Prolight SLX
- Fizik R1 Uomo
- Shimano R320
- SIDI wire Carbon Vernice

Appreciate any info (sizing, reviews, quality, what pro's are using them this year etc). It all helps!

Cheers


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Some info I found on Steve Hogg's site.
He states that the mounting holes on Mavic shoes are too far forward to give what he believes is optimal cleat position.
He also dislikes Fizik shoes as he says that they are out of a time warp and that the sole under the forefoot is far too thick.

His recommendations are Specialized and Giro.


----------



## showbiz (May 18, 2012)

FTR said:


> Some info I found on Steve Hogg's site.
> He states that the mounting holes on Mavic shoes are too far forward to give what he believes is optimal cleat position.
> He also dislikes Fizik shoes as he says that they are out of a time warp and that the sole under the forefoot is far too thick.
> 
> His recommendations are Specialized and Giro.


Don't know who Steve Hogg is, but that is definitely some food for thought!

Thanks, I appreciate your reply.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

showbiz said:


> Don't know who Steve Hogg is, but that is definitely some food for thought!
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate your reply.


Steve Hogg is one of the best known and most respected bike fitters in the world.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Bont. No battle.


----------



## LAW.S.T (May 15, 2012)

FTR said:


> Some info I found on Steve Hogg's site.
> He states that the mounting holes on Mavic shoes are too far forward to give what he believes is optimal cleat position.
> He also dislikes Fizik shoes as he says that they are out of a time warp and that the sole under the forefoot is far too thick.
> 
> His recommendations are Specialized and Giro.


Can you share the link please ?


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I have the Shimano 315. Love those shoes.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

Try them all on. None of us have the same exact feet as you so we can't say which will work and fit best for you. I had my heart set on a pair of Diadora shoes that I found online, went and tried them on, hated them, and ended up going with a pair of Shimano shoes that were way more comfortable.


----------



## JasonLopez (Aug 19, 2012)

My feet and ass belong to Specialized, period.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

showbiz said:


> I've narrowed it down to the following choices (would have included the S-Works Road, but my friend has them - after something different).
> 
> - Mavic Zxellium Ultimate
> - Giro Prolight SLX
> ...


Not very good criteria for buying shoes IMO. Shoes are very individualistic and what fits and works well for someone else (pro or not) probably won't work as well for you.

That said the two shoes that seem to get the most praise are the S-Works and the Sidi wire


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

If you are after something different and still in the league look at the DMT Prisma.

Great shoe especially if you have problems fitting the narrow last used by most companies.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I wear the Giro Prolight SLX's and they are stupid light, but very comfortable. The only real issue I have is when I'm wearing shoe covers, I pretty much have to dial in the fit at the start of a race and hope it is right as there are no buckles or wheels to easily adjust later on. So the three velcro straps can be an issue in that regard.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

I have narrow feet. I've been wearing Sidi for 12 years starting with the Sidi Energy (great shoes...lasted me nine years!), then Sidi Genius 5 Pro (excellent shoes as well), and now Gaerne Carbon G Chrono.

Of all these shoes, the Gaerne Carbon G. Chrono fit me best...and that's quite a statement coming from my dedication to Sidi.

Prior to purchasing the Gaerne shoes, I tried 2013 Sidi Wire, 2013 Specialized S Works, 2013 Specialized 74, Bont Vaypor, and Giro Factor.

The Gaerne fit extremely well in the toe box and forefoot and have no puckering or pinching on the tongue. The one area where Sidi Wire have a slight advantage is in the heel cup where they fit me a touch more securely, but the difference in heel fit between the Gaerne Carbo G. Chrono and Sidi Wire is very small. I'm using blue Specialized BG footbeds in the Gaerne shoes. In the Sidi Genius 5 Pro, I use Louis Garneau footbeds.

As has been mentioned previously, shoe fit is a personal thing, which is why it's best to try as many options as possible.

I can say from personal experience that the Gaerne Carbon G. Chrono offer an excellent, comfortable fit for narrow feet.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

It's kinda like a saddle or helmet, what's great for me might suck for you and vice versa. The problem with shoes is that they usually feel great when you first try them on, and you only realize your feet hate them hundreds of miles later.

I have wide feet and wore Carnac shoes for years because they have a wide toe box. A copuple of years ago I bought the high end Shimano road shoes with carbon soles. I wanted to try carbon soles, and you could get the shoes in a wide size. They work great for me. 

I must say that I find the Bont shoes interesting, and am tempted to try them. A home moldable foot bed sounds attractive. Shimano has moldable beds, but you have to take them to a Shimano retailer. I have yet to find one around here.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I am only happy with S-Works


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm very happy with the fit of my Mavic's - i had to return a pair to competitive cyclist before I got the right size, but they were on a super cheap sale and the $10 the return cost still made them a huge bargain.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

LAW.S.T said:


> Can you share the link please ?


I have provided the links but Steve's site is subscription only for some of it (including these 2 links), so you will need to subscribe and pay a small fee.
IMO his bike fitting information is well worth the $20 or so $ it costs.

RANT NO. 3: The Same Old Stuff and various other whinges » Bike Fit » General Cycling » Prime » Steve Hogg's Bike Fitting Website

RANT NO. 2: MAVIC SHOES…………..update; and some history. » Bike Fit » Feet » Prime » Steve Hogg's Bike Fitting Website


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

tvad said:


> I have narrow feet. I've been wearing Sidi for 12 years starting with the Sidi Energy (great shoes...lasted me nine years!), then Sidi Genius 5 Pro (excellent shoes as well), and now Gaerne Carbon G Chrono.
> 
> Of all these shoes, the Gaerne Carbon G. Chrono fit me best...and that's quite a statement coming from my dedication to Sidi.
> 
> ...


Similar experience between Sidi and Gaerne for me.
Had a couple of pair of Sidi and quite liked them but then bought some Gaerne's and these were far more comfortable for me.
My next pair of shoes will likely be the Gaerne Chrono's.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Of your list I have extensive time in the Mavic Zxellium and the Giro Factor. Both shoes, while not the exact model are similar yet different due to the ratchet where your shoe will have a velcro strap at the top. Of the two I prefer the Giro. It's lighter, more snug in the heel area and the cleat holes are a bit further aft than the Mavic. Both come with worthless pos inserts (insoles) so as always take that into consideration.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Whichever pair fits the best.


----------



## maxfrm (Jan 15, 2012)

Shoes are just like picking out a saddle, This is really an individual choice...

Out of the shoes you have chose. The Sidi have to high of an arch in the ball of my feet & just are not wide enough. That is for any model. I have wide feet like a 9EEE 

I have a pair of Shimano 315 in wide with the custom molded foot bed they do work, but just ok, still not wide enough.

So I may just have to go full custom to get an actual comfortable shoe. So as you can see this is a very individual choice you need to make. everybody will tell you what is working for them, that is not going to help your feet. 

I suggest you try on any model you like, see what the initial feeling is. It should be almost an instant yes or no, if you have to ponder what your feet are feeling I would stay away from that model. You also need to get real world use and not just in a trainer at the LBS. You have to put in some actual miles, your feet will let you know if you made the correct choice or not. I hate to say it is a hit or miss but it is. 

I hope you do find a brand and model that works for you.


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

Damned straight, there's nothing worse than ill fitting shoes. Sidi Mega for me. If I amortize the cost over all of the years I've owned one pair, I'll bet it's cost me about $15.00/ year to ride with them. Never have found a better fit.


JoelS said:


> Whichever pair fits the best.


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

another +1 for bont.


----------



## wagg (Aug 11, 2012)

Um, why don't you just try them on and get the ones that feel the best?


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

As previously said by others, you'll need to try them on really. I wanted s-works shoes, but ended up with Giro Factors (as I like having a ratchet for when the velcro becomes less sticky in a few years), but have had to resort to Specialized blue insoles to get them to work for me. I now have a shoe which is maybe 10 or 20 grams heavier than s-works, but cost me 1/2 the price.

So 1) try them on, and 2) if they don't feel amazing (as at the prices of the shoes you've listed, you should get amazing fitting shoes), then look at different insoles (and maybe wedges too) to tune the fit to be perfect. It's worth the effort to get them just right.


----------



## Rickard Laufer (Jan 1, 2013)

Giro Factor i prefer over SLX. It was easier to get them tighter to the foot and they fit excellent. I was also looking for either Mavic or Giro. I was advised towards Giro which i don't regret.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

Warpdatframe said:


> another +1 for bont.


Bont A2. Light stiff and moldable. On sale for about $170.


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

El Scorcho said:


> Bont. No battle.


*^^This*

Once you go Bont you'll never wear anything else. 

Bont creative meeting: "_What if we create a shoe that is shaped like an actual foot?_"


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I have Mavic Pro Road shoes, these are a step down from the Xelry...whatevers. When I purchased them I also tried on a pair of Specialized shoes with boa. The top shelf specialized shoes had one boa coil and a superficial velcro strap up front. To me, the pressure from the single boa was not distributed evently and I ended up with a loose heel and toebox and an tight instep. If you decide to try boa I suggest the dual boa S-works models.

I tried a pair of SIDI's, but found the soles to be rather thick (the Mavic's stack is a scant 7mm). As others have indicated, the sole does have a more molded high arch insole.

I put on the Mavic's and they just disappeared under my foot. I liked the hell cup fit as well as thoughtful details (velcro straps suspended with nylon strings/springs) I dig them and they fit. Got a steal on old stock from a well known auction site.

I suspect I would have liked the double boa S-works stuff as well.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

locustfist said:


> Once you go Bont you'll never wear anything else.


Definitely worth a try, but I wouldn't be as didactic. Feet are different, and no one shoe model fits everyone.

I tried the Bont Vaypor after very carefully measuring my foot according to the Bont website, and then verifying the sizing with Bont USA. The shoes didn't fit me properly. Too loose, and the heel cut into my achilles tendon.

Then, I tried a pair of Gaerne Carbon G. Chrono shoes. The fit for me was night and day. The Carbon G. Chrono fit me almost like a custom shoe...even better than Sidi Vent Wire.

I will say the new Vayor+ are a great looking shoe. Bont has apparently changed the foot tub on this model to make it flatter, which I find odd considering Bont marketed the curved footbed of the outgoing Vaypor model as a featured benefit of the design.


----------



## MelloJohnny (Dec 30, 2012)

I use SiDi now but I am looking into FiZik R1 Uomo shoes. I noticed Fizik went from an all Kangaroo upper to nylon mesh. Does anyone out there have experience with the R1 Uomo with the moldable insole?


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

locustfist said:


> *^^This*
> 
> Once you go Bont you'll never wear anything else.
> 
> Bont creative meeting: "_What if we create a shoe that is shaped like an actual foot?_"


I actually know a few people who have tried Bont and hated them.
I would like to try a pair myself though.


----------



## Jeff1959 (Dec 24, 2011)

The best advise I have read here is to try everything on. I went through this search last spring/summer. I tried on everything out there with a cost doesn't matter attitude. Tried the S-works and wanted to like them but they didn't like me, tried Sidi same thing, Shimano and on and on. I finally ended up trying the Giro SLX and Factor and discovered these things were made for my feet. I picked the Factors because I liked the buckle closure over the all velcro but either one fit MY feet. They are light, stiff and I completely forget about them when riding.


----------



## Ripper4life (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of Giro shoes after riding in S-Works shoes for the past few years. Like most have already stated, trying them on is the best way to make your decision. Art's Cyclery has a great feature on their site called Shoefitr that allows you to compare how shoes fit using 3D scans. They also have free return shipping so you can order a few sizes and send back what doesn't fit.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ive had high end sidi mtb shoes on my roadie and the white r3 fiziks.

I have wide feet so the sidis felt a bit better at first. The fiziks took some time to take shape to my foot. I have the cleat moved at the rear most position and it doesnt feel too close to the toe.

For my next set of road shoes Ill prob look at sidis or specialized.


----------



## jfitzem (Sep 1, 2004)

Been riding for 10 years + on Sidi's. They've worked great for me, last a long time, and I like the style.


----------



## showbiz (May 18, 2012)

OK, so I just tried on the Fizik R1 UOMO.

Pretty nice! and I'm seriously tempted.

I was a Size 44 EUR / (10.5 US) in those.

Can someone who has owned both these and the Giro Prolight SLX in this EXACT size, please tell me what size I would be in the Giro? I am unable to try these on ANYWHERE in my city.

Cheers


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I have the early gen Mavic Zex. Ultimates which are essentially the current regular Zexs. It's not perfect for my own fit but it's a good shoe. Stiff and solid and takes abuse. I generally find most shoes too wide at the heel but these have been good enough.

I swapped in Specialized BG insoles (the green ones) because I thought the original Mavic ones were flat. That lasted for a month when I found that the arched profile of those insoles go further across the foot than I'd like though the support at the very end was spot on. My plantar fascia (if I know my anatomy right) just got aggravated that way. Swapped the Mavic insoles back in and kept the varus shims from the BG kit. Works out very nicely.

I also had a pair of lower end Mavic Pro's to try a smaller size for a better heel fit. A little too tight at the toe box that way, but it's worth mentioning you might like the fit more. The outsole seemed just as stiff and iirc the only upgrade the Zex's would get is less weight. The softer synthetic leather upper fit more precisely and the tongue was thinner+better to adjust since it wasn't fixed. I don't see the point in stiffer uppers anyway. Proper pedaling form shouldn't need it, and straps should be enough for the job.


----------



## andyznyc (Feb 16, 2013)

Ugh...I got cheapo Shimano R087 that I can use indoor too. Guess I should have spent more. Oh well.


----------



## grpweld (Jul 9, 2012)

So what did you get & how do you like them?


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

El Scorcho said:


> Bont. No battle.


Just on the hunt for shoes and dredged this thread up.
I cannot wear Bonts. Tried them in 2 sizes based on their sizing chart.
Both had my feet in pain within km's.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

FTR said:


> Just on the hunt for shoes and dredged this thread up.
> I cannot wear Bonts. Tried them in 2 sizes based on their sizing chart.
> Both had my feet in pain within km's.


I nearly dredged this up myself. Got some Giro Factors to soon replace my Mavic Zxellium Ultimates. My 2 cents on this is shoefitr was pretty dead-on with size recommendation and projection. I was pretty stupid for never trying them on as I was hunting an online deal while vacationing in an area without a dealer. 

Mavic ZexUlts size 42 2/3 = 43.5 Giro Factor (although these are a weee tad shorter). I had a hard time believing it, on top of being a person who wears size 9/9.5 shoes. My current try-on's would have me think the Factors are the nicer fit. Offset middle strap wraps tighter but it's also wider than the Mavic counterpart so there's less felt pressure. The upper of the Factors are softer as well, although I hear it will look worn out pretty fast. Same with the outsole rubbers.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Ventruck said:


> I nearly dredged this up myself. Got some Giro Factors to soon replace my Mavic Zxellium Ultimates. My 2 cents on this is shoefitr was pretty dead-on with size recommendation and projection. I was pretty stupid for never trying them on as I was hunting an online deal while vacationing in an area without a dealer.
> 
> Mavic ZexUlts size 42 2/3 = 43.5 Giro Factor (although these are a weee tad shorter). I had a hard time believing it, on top of being a person who wears size 9/9.5 shoes. My current try-on's would have me think the Factors are the nicer fit. Offset middle strap wraps tighter but it's also wider than the Mavic counterpart so there's less felt pressure. The upper of the Factors are softer as well, although I hear it will look worn out pretty fast. Same with the outsole rubbers.


Factors are what I am looking at too.
Shoefitr says 46 Sidi Ergo2 = 46 Giro.
Probably going to have to buy online, but via a seller that will accept returns over here in Australia.
I have struggled to find many online places that will ship these to me in Australia.


----------



## MelloJohnny (Dec 30, 2012)

I ride with the Fizik R1 Uomo all kangaroo uppers not the newer half and half upper just so you know there is a difference. Shoe selection is such a personel choice just ride with what fits and works best for you. If however you do decided on the R1's get them locally if you can get them for a reasonable price. I say this because the R1's have a really nice moldable insole which is awesome for fine tuning fit and most LBS's that carry Fizik will have the flash boxes for the R1's which heat the insoles for molding to fit you best. Now if you find a great deal on the R1's online you can mold the insole yourself by simply heating the insoles upside down on a baking sheet in your home oven just be sure your oven temperature is true and heat them for a short time at 175-180 degrees just until the insole become sightly soft. Instructions for molding are on the Fizik website as well. They are kinda like doing ski boot insoles.
hope this helps... good luck be sure to take your time and get what fits you best


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Great thread. It sucks though when the few LBS around you carry such an incredibly small selection of shoes. I don't have much choice but to take info from reviews and buy online.


----------



## jjcools (Jun 28, 2011)

Nubster said:


> Great thread. It sucks though when the few LBS around you carry such an incredibly small selection of shoes. I don't have much choice but to take info from reviews and buy online.


I have been driving myself and the wife crazy ordering shoe after shoe to get the right fit. I tried my local shop but they only carry Specialized and Gaerne. The Spesh actually felt a little loose in the toe box and they did not have a G in my size. Tried the NW but found the toe box way too big for me. My current LGs are much more form fitting than the DMT Prisms and the NW Extreme Tech and Zero. Ugh. Thought about trying the Factor and the R1. I think a shop close has the Factors so that will be my next stop.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Bought the Factors.
Fantastic shoes.
Very stiff and very comfortable.
Thinking I may like a set of Giro Empires too.


----------



## jjcools (Jun 28, 2011)

FTR said:


> Bought the Factors.
> Fantastic shoes.
> Very stiff and very comfortable.
> Thinking I may like a set of Giro Empires too.


CC has some gold model Empires


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Cc??????????


----------



## jjcools (Jun 28, 2011)

FTR said:


> Cc??????????


Sorry, Competitive Cyclist

Giro Empire Shoes - Gold Limited Edition - Men's | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

jjcools said:


> Sorry, Competitive Cyclist
> 
> Giro Empire Shoes - Gold Limited Edition - Men's | Competitive Cyclist


Expensive for Giro.
I can buy Giro Empire's down here in Australia for $250 Australian (about $230 US).


----------



## jjcools (Jun 28, 2011)

They are scamming us here. I think those gold edition have a small premium but the msrp is $275 is the states. Good luck mate... I had to, lived over in WA for a couple years when I was younger and my last boss was from an xpat from Sydney.


----------



## ifcjti (Jun 14, 2004)

Reviving this thread, looking at the Fizik R1 Uomo, can anyone provide further input on a long term review, I'm particularly interested in the heat moldable insole as I don't have any fat pads under my metatarsal heads on my left foot, so I'm looking for an insole with some padding in this area that will mold to my foot.

Thanks for your reviews


----------



## jjcools (Jun 28, 2011)

The R1 is really nice and the exterior needs no break in period. The structure of the shoe does not feel as stiff as my LGs but they are very comfy and I do not get any numb spots. If you need the moldable sole they are a great option an mine still look like new.


----------



## jsumner303 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Another choice*

Looks like you may have another choice soon: Tour de France Tech: New lightweight Mavic road shoes spotted | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

jsumner303 said:


> Looks like you may have another choice soon: Tour de France Tech: New lightweight Mavic road shoes spotted | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos


If there was one complaint I had about my Zxellium Ultimates, it'd be the top buckle/strap. My feet are narrow, and going to the tightest setting made a pinch point more than a totally secure fit. I'm thinking the strap has to be set higher and be a bit longer to give a more complete wrap. These new ones seem to just simply run a dial, which I don't expect to make much of a difference in fit. 

I always wanted to try the Huez because the velcro top strap looks like it wraps better, but alas my current Giro Factor was on huge discount and works out really well. The one thing I miss about my Mavics are the tighter heel.


----------

